# Switching B tuning from a 6- string to a 7- string



## From The Ashes (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, so I bought a seven string and most of the Unearth songs on the net are in B(B, F#, B, E, G#, C#) even though they play with seven strings. Any ideas on how i can transpose this onto a 7- string and what tuning I should use?

C#|----------------------------------------------------------------|
G#|----------------------------------------------------------------|
E|----------------------------------------------------------------|
B|-------------------5b6-5b6-----------5b6-5b6-5b6-5b6------------|
F#|-0--00--00----------------0--00--00-----------------------------|
B|-0--00--00----------------0--00--00-----------------------------|

that is one of the licks
any ideas?


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 13, 2007)

If you go to powertab.net you can download Power Tab Editior which displays tab in a much neater way. After that, go to tabopolis.com and you'll lilkly find many of the songs you want in the powertab format. With this format (.ptb), many people are more careful and will put a song for 7 string on a 7 string guitar (MOst of the time.).


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 13, 2007)

BEADGBE.


----------



## Stretchnutz (Mar 13, 2007)

Unearth tuned standard 7


zimbloth said:


> BEADGBE.



go to this link http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/unearth_tabs.htm

Click on a power tab version of a tab follow the link to download the program than go back to that tab site and get tha tabs......and dude Power Tab is AWESOME..it has midi tracks for tha tabs and follows along so it makes learning them easier


----------



## Naren (Mar 13, 2007)

Unearth plays in 7-string standard tuning (BEADGBE). Although a few of their songs can be be played in drop B or B standard, a good majority of them are impossible in that tuning (the other guitarist in my band tried to play an Unearth song in a B-standard tuned six-string, but he couldn't play the sweeped parts because he needed a high E string and that kind of tuning for the intervals).

Most "Guitar Pro" tabs I've seen of Unearth songs have been for 7-string. The normal text tabs oftentimes just have completely incorrect info that is hard to believe they wrote down seriously.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 14, 2007)

I'd definitely recommend the Power Tab route too, it's awesome. As for transposing tab to stand tuned 7 string, this:



From The Ashes said:


> C#|----------------------------------------------------------------|
> G#|----------------------------------------------------------------|
> E|----------------------------------------------------------------|
> B|-------------------5b6-5b6-----------5b6-5b6-5b6-5b6------------|
> ...



becomes this:

E|----------------------------------------------------------------|
B|----------------------------------------------------------------|
G|----------------------------------------------------------------|
D|----------------------------------------------------------------|
A|-------------------3b4-3b4-----------3b4-3b4-3b4-3b4------------|
E|-2--22--22----------------2--22--22-----------------------------|
B|-0--00--00----------------0--00--00-----------------------------|


----------



## kmanick (Mar 14, 2007)

Guitar pro will transpose songs from B and C tunings to 7 string tunings as well.
I've been using it with Arch Enemy and SYL Tabs and dropping them to B and then transposing them to 7 string tab.
works great


----------

